# German Wirehair Stud Servie



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I have a four year old female wirehair that I am looking to breed. She is AKC and NAVHDA registered. She has a great nose and will hold point forever. She has a great temperament and is good with kids. She is a great retriever on both land and water. She was easy to train on one of the best bird dogs I have ever hunted over. If anyone know of a papered male that would be available for stud service please let me know. 
I have attached some pictures of her as well.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not vouching for them, but I've been interested in the breed for awhile and have recently seen several breeders on KSL claiming to have great dogs for breeding purposes. They all claim great lineage and papers and all the other stuff. It might be worth checking out.

We lost a dog due to old age back in October and are finally ready to get our next family member. a german wirehair might just be the next one.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

t_boneking said:


> I have a four year old female wirehair that I am looking to breed. She is AKC and NAVDAH registered. She has a great nose and will hold point forever. She has a great temperament and is good with kids. She is a great retriever on both land and water. She was easy to train on one of the best bird dogs I have ever hunted over. If anyone know of a papered male that would be available for stud service please let me know.
> I have attached some pictures of her as well.


I do have a papered male, but he is a little young. (11 Months)

There are a couple of kennels in Idaho that may stud out their dog.

I would check this out to see if there are any breeders that will stud out a dog.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-by-breed/german-wirehaired-pointer/


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

How did she do in her Natural Ability and Utility test?


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I tested her at a young age for her natural ability test and she did not pass. I'm guessing it had more to do with it being my first time training a dog for a test like that. I did not know what I was doing and it reflected in her score. And I have not done anymore NAVHDA testing with her. I knew I had a good dog that could find, point, and retrieve birds and that is all I really wanted. I now realize that the lack of additional NAVHDA testing may hurt my chance of getting a good stud dog.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Join the local Utah NAVHDA chapter, we have training days most saturdays through spring including tomorrow

A good number of GWP owners and a couple of breeders

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/


----------

